# Skipping chain singlespeed conversion



## mcshroom (8 Oct 2012)

I'm currently running my hybrid as a singlespeed and slowly converting the bits on it over. Last night I switched the rear dérailleur I had been using as a tensioner for a single cog tensioner, but now the chain skips under any significant load.

Any suggestions what it could be (the chain, sprocket are pretty new and the chainwheel isn't particularly worn)? I'm wondering if there is not enough of the chain wrapping round the rear cog and the chain needs shortening more.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Oct 2012)

pushy uppee tensioner or pushy downee tensioner? I ask because chain wrap was an issue on my ss mtb albeit under heavy load until I went from pushy downee to push uppee and left everything else the same.

sure it is chain slippage and not the freewheel or freehub?


----------



## Pennine-Paul (8 Oct 2012)

mcshroom said:


> I'm currently running my hybrid as a singlespeed and slowly converting the bits on it over. Last night I switched the rear deraileur I had been using as a tensioner for a single cog tensioner, but now the chain skips under any significant load.
> 
> Any suggestions what it could be (the chain, sprocket are pretty new and the chainwheel isn't particularly worn)? I'm wondering if there is not enough of the chain wrapping round the rear cog and the chain needs shortening more.


 
Yeah,I had the same problem on an old s/s mtb,I had to take a couple of links out it worked fine then


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2012)

+ 1 poss chain slack


----------



## Tom Killeen (8 Oct 2012)

biggs682 said:


> + 1 poss chain slack


 Def chain too slack


----------



## mcshroom (8 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> pushy uppee tensioner or pushy downee tensioner? I ask because chain wrap was an issue on my ss mtb albeit under heavy load until I went from pushy downee to push uppee and left everything else the same.
> 
> sure it is chain slippage and not the freewheel or freehub?



I'm pretty certain it's chain, I can feel it going. It's a pushy downee one, so that could also be it. I'll try shortening, and put the dérailleur back if it still doesn't work.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Oct 2012)

how many teeth on the rear cog...?


----------



## mcshroom (8 Oct 2012)

16 currently (38x16 setup)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Oct 2012)

does sound like the "chain's a bit slack"!


----------



## mcshroom (8 Oct 2012)

It was. The chain is now two links shorter and not slipping at all


----------



## Basil.B (10 Oct 2012)

I had this problem when I put a new chain on my singlespeed.
Was using a Surly chain tensioner. Had to put my old chain back on in the end.
Was caused by not enough chain wrap on the rear sprocket.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Oct 2012)

Basil.B said:


> I had this problem when I put a new chain on my singlespeed.
> Was using a Surly chain tensioner. Had to put my old chain back on in the end.
> Was caused by not enough chain wrap on the rear sprocket.


How did putting the old chain back on make a difference?
Were you using the Surly in push up or push down mode?


----------



## Basil.B (10 Oct 2012)

The chain I fitted was a 1/8 instead of a 3/32!
The Surly was in the push up mode. Was ok for a few miles then soon as I went up a hill it would slip.
Best to have a bike frame with horizontal dropouts for singlespeed I think.
Can't ride the bike now anyway, got fractures in the frame.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Nov 2012)

I had the same issue with my singlespeed and had to fit a cheap durreliaer (never can spell that).


----------



## Old Plodder (13 Nov 2012)

Derailleur.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Nov 2012)

fatmac said:


> Derailleur.


 
This!


----------



## mcshroom (13 Nov 2012)

I fixed it by getting the chain so tight on the that it takes a bit of faffing to get the wheel in and out (though not quite fixed levels of tension). It does work a lot more smoothly now though.


----------

